# How to handle a new baby goat??



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

I think i just bought a pregnant goat! I just bought a goat one month ago.. The farmer didnt said that she is pregnant.. Noww.... I dont know what i have to do to handle this new born baby goat.. Helllppp plss..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

As soon as they're born you want to dry them off and clean their noses out with a bulb syringe. Then you make sure they are up and eating colostrum as soon as possible, so they get the essential nutrients and anti bodies needed. 

Bose, b complex, probios and molasses are handy things to have around kidding time, in case of weak and unthrifty kids. And iodine, so you can dip their navels and prevent infection


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

What should i do with umbilical cord?? I give them iodine.. I also give iodine to their feet.. And then what should i do?? Waaaaa..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's fine, dip it again tomorrow and let it dry up. If your barn has slotted floors make sure that there is mats for the baby to walk on. Make sure he eats a couple times.


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

They dont want to drink their moms milk from the teat.. And the i put the milk in the bottle.. They still dont want it.. What should i do?? Do i have to put a couple drop to their mouth??


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

They trying to walk but they cant.. Is it ok?? I dont put them with their mom..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They must eat. Even a few drops at a time, they must have food soon. Don't let them lay on their side. Prop that white boy up on his chest.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Might want to change that nipple out to the longer red one found at TSC. Put some honey on it, put your hand over their eyes (all little tricks that might help). Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

I put them with their mom.. Just like this.. Is that oke?? Is it safe??


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Is the baby nursing? How are things this morning?


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

If you have to bottle feed, the long red nipple is called a Pritchard nipple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Tie up the dam or have someone hold her. Then use a finger to pop their mouth open, and put them on a teat. They may resist. Hold them there, hold them so their mouth stays on that teat. Keep them on the teat until they start sucking and keep them there for short time to drink. They will likely start to relax once the milk flows. You might need to keep them propped up as they continue to eat.

It would help to express a few squirts from the teat before doing this, so the milk flows without a problem.

You cannot get anything in them in the bottle, and if you cannot get them to nurse, you will need to tube feed the kids. I did it for the first time this year. It will save their lives. *They need nutrition, getting them to eat cannot wait*.

If they do take some nutrition from nursing or the bottle, even if it is a little, keep at it. Have them take a bit, then give them a break. Until they are strong enough, you need to help them. If they are already this weak, they might need help getting a few drinks on a very regular basis to bring back their strength.


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

They are good right now.. I try to hold them to reach the milk.. Is it oke to leave them with their mom?? Because im afraid that their mom will step on them..


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh ya i have a question.. Is it normal that they still cannot walk after 1 day?? They still learn only how to stand up.. Because ive read on the internet says baby goat can walk 3 hours after birth..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If they are nursing fine and the mom is being gentle and "motherly", then yes you can leave them together. 

Give the mama some good food as well, warm molasses water and raisins or other treats, and good quality hay.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

As for the walking, I would give them a Bose shot or selenium gel , and be complex. They should be moving around a little by now. Are you sure they're getting enough to eat?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

No, it is not normal at all that they cannot walk.

If their body temperature is low, get it up by either bringing them into the house, using heat lamps, little jackets (sleeve of an old sweatshirt works well for this purpose), or a combination. Then keep them fed. A normal goat temperature is around 102 degrees. But if you don't have a thermometer (if you don't have one, this should be added to your supplies as soon as you can) just check to see if the inside of the mouth feels warm. If not, they're too cold.

If they are not getting enough to eat, they will be weak from starvation. If they are not getting enough to eat, it will also drop their body temperature because they aren't getting any energy to produce enough body heat. Though overeating is just as bad as undereating, if they are taking in nutrition. But it sounds like they probably aren't getting what they need if they can't stand on their own to nurse from their dam.

This link might give you with ideas on how to help.

I agree with the selenium in the form of BoSe (from the vet, as it is an Rx med) or selenium gel (not from the vet). If the dam has low selenium levels, the kids do too, and that causes muscle weakness.


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

I cant find selenium for goat here.. Can i give them selenium for human??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That'll work too. Are they still not walking??


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

They already walking two days ago.. But they walk really slow.. Is that already normal?? Ok i will give them selenium for human..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

when you give selenium, very important to also give vit e, or else they can't absorb it. b/c goats can have selenium deficiencies, if you are giving, just give a little to the babies (I tried looking around for dosage but couldn't find it. then one gel cap full of vit e.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Absolutely give it with some vitamin E as already recommended.

Do you see how their little 'ankles' (technically called the pasterns) are stretched so abnormally far? That is a sign of low selenium and possible White Muscle Disease. Plus, the fact that they haven't been able to really get up and about like a new kid.

It is good they made it this far! I'd recommend giving the dam selenium and vitamin E too. If she gave birth to deficient kids, that means she is also very low. Her body couldn't spare enough to give the kids healthy levels.


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Aaaaaa.. T.T i give them seloxy.. It contain 30mcg selenium.. Is it too much?? I hope they gonna be fine..


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

They'll be fine. That was actually a very tiny dose!

To put it into perspective, BoSe contains one milligram of selenium per 1mL of medication. That is dosed at 1mL per 40lbs of goat (which calculates to 25 micrograms per lb, unless my math is wrong) There are 1000 micrograms in one milligram.

So you gave them a tiny dose, nowhere near an overdose. Enough for a goat weighing less than 1lb. But it is better to be safe, when it can be overdose. Perhaps to be safe, give the kids one Seloxy pill a day for a few days, perhaps a week to be safe. Help ease their bodies to the level they need. Not sure how many the dam might need to help her out. She is a lot bigger than the two kids. Anyone else want to weigh in? Getting some selenium and vitamin E in her would help her greatly, though!

It looks like Seloxy has vitamin E in it, so that is great!


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks stacykins for the advice.. I think ill give them 1 tablet a day in night for a week..


----------

